

Wall Street Journal: Even in Test Form, Windows 7 Leaves Vista in the Dust - jseliger
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123258632983004629.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
Goronmon
_Compatibility with hardware and software, which was a problem in Vista, seems
far better in Windows 7 -- even in the beta. I tried a wide variety of
hardware, including printers, Web cams, external hard disks and cameras, and
nearly all worked fine._

I'm not sure I understand how this could be true. Unless he means
"Compatibility with Windows 7 seems far better than Vista at its release." I
mean, I doubt hardware manufacturers are providing better support for 7 in
beta than they are for Vista, and honestly, I haven't run into any
compatibility issues with Vista since I started using it.

~~~
johns
'which _was_ a problem in Vista'

And since most of those problems have been resolved and Windows 7 is using the
Vista driver model, most people shouldn't have issues with drivers if they
weren't having issues with Vista.

~~~
josefresco
Nothing to see here, move along.

------
mcormier
Does anyone else find it amusing that the screen shot provided is on Parallels
for the Macintosh? It would be easy to use an image editor to crop out the
fact that it was being tested in a virtual machine.

~~~
vizard
Does it matter whether they are testing it in a VM or a "real machine"?

